# Help To Id Piranha...



## Lester

Kindly help me to ID ..

thanks


----------



## Lester

still pic .


----------



## memento

Based on dorsal and anal fin alignment, I'm gonna say compressus.


----------



## Lester

memento said:


> Based on dorsal and anal fin alignment, I'm gonna say compressus.
> 
> View attachment 207752


not a rhombeus ????


----------



## memento

No. In S.rhombeus the anal fin start crosses the dorsal fin more to the posterior.


----------



## Lester

memento said:


> No. In S.rhombeus the anal fin start crosses the dorsal fin more to the posterior.


Dear sir.. here a recently pic of the above mentioned piranha. ...
kindly help to identify If it is a rhombus or compressor.

Many thank


----------



## Da' Manster!

I would say compressus as well!...


----------



## Lester

Da said:


> I would say compressus as well!...


This is really saddling .... It was sold as a rhombus to me.. ...and it turned out to be a compressus !!!!! Argg..............


----------



## Da' Manster!

Don't be discouraged!..there is nothing wrong with a compressus!...very rare and hard to find in the hobby!...


----------



## ANDONI

Can you please post some more pictures, I would like to see a clear shot.


----------



## jadecade

nice fish.. so is my fish gonna look like that soon ?


----------

